# Windows 7 bootet nicht von CD



## erkosh (10. März 2012)

Hallo,

ich hatte ein wenig Probleme mit dem PC und habe von einem Profi mir einen Hardware-Scan machen lassen. Die Hardware ist in Ordnung, ich soll nochmal Windows usw neu aufspielen.

Ich hatte 2 Partitionen, D: und C:. 
Auf C: ist Windows drauf. Ich habe alle meine wichtigen Dateien gesichert. Ich habe D: formatiert ohne Probleme. Um C: zu formatieren muss ich von der CD aus booten, oder? 

Ich hatte in BIOS bei den Boot-Einstellungen, die Reihenfolge eingestellt:
1. CD/DVD- Laufwerk
2. Festplatte
3. externe Dinger (weiss jetzt nicht mehr wie das genau heisst)

Ich konnte trotzdem nicht von der CD aus booten, auch wenn ich ins boot-Menü gegangen bin.
Nun dachte ich mir, wenn Windows mich veräppeln will, veräppel ich einfach zurück und habe in den Boot-Einstellungen alles auf "disable" gesetzt, ausser das erste. Sieht so dann aus:
1. CD/DVD- Laufwerk
2. Disable

Trotzdem wird Windows 7 ganz normal von der Festplatte aus gestartet und ich weiss überhaupt nicht mehr weiter.
Die CD ist nicht beschädigt. Ich könnte Windows 7 installieren, habe ich ausprobiert, aber das hätte ja keinen Sinn, oder? Windows 7 auf C:, wo Windows 7 bereits installiert ist, nochmal neu zu installieren, oder wird da automatisch C: komplett gelöscht formatiert usw?

Ich habe auf dem Rechner nichts wichtiges mehr. Ich hätte einfach gerne eine leere Paltte, so dass ich Windows 7 neu installieren kann.
Danke schon mal im voraus, für jeden noch so kleinen Tip.


----------



## golani79 (10. März 2012)

Kommt beim Booten vielleicht ne Aufforderung ne Taste zu drücken, um von CD zu booten?
Gibts auch manchmal.


----------



## erkosh (10. März 2012)

Also ich kann F8 drücken, dann kann ich mir aussuchen von wo aus ich booten will. Theoretisch.
Praktisch geht da nichts. Wenn ich mein CD-Laufwerk auswähle im Menü, wird der PC trotzdem ganz normal gestartet.


----------



## quaaaaaak (10. März 2012)

anderes cd laufwerk versucht?
mal mit einer anderen cd versucht um 100% sicher zu gehen, du kannst die partition u.a. auch mit einer linux live cd formatieren.


----------



## golani79 (10. März 2012)

Hast ne andere bootfähige CD/DVD zum Testen obs überhaupt funktioniert bzw. hast die Möglichkeit deine Win7 DVD mal auf nem anderen Rechner zu testen?


----------



## chbdiablo (10. März 2012)

Bei einer Windows-Installation wird natürlich die Platte formatiert, das ist eigentlich die gängige Methode um das zu machen. Einfach Windows neu installieren, dann kommt auch gleich die Formatierung.


----------



## erkosh (10. März 2012)

Erst mal vielen Dank für die Antworten.

Ich habe leider nur ein Laufwerk und auch nur einen Rechner. 
Wie gesagt, wenn ich die CD im normalen hochgefahrenen Zustand einlege, könnte ich Windows 7 installieren. Aber im Internet steht halt überall, dass man das über das Boot-Menü machen soll.
Ich müsste auf einem USB-Stick oder auf der Externen noch XP haben, aber das ist die Sicherheitskopie vom PC meiner Mama, nicht dass es da Lizenz-Probleme gibt. Kann ich nach dem Formatieren während der Installation von XP dann auf Windows 7 wechseln?

@chbdiablo
Also wenn ich die CD einlege kann ich nur "Windows installieren" wählen. Neuinstallation, Reparieren o.ä. ist nicht vorhanden. Ich habe mich nicht getraut diese Installation bis zum Ende durchzuführen, weil ich dachte, dass ich eventuell was falsch machen könnte. Ich habe die Installation vor dem Akzeptieren der AGB oder des Lizenzvertrags oder was das war vorsichtshalber abgebrochen.
Wenn du dir sicher bist, dass da nichts "kaputt" gehen kann, wenn man eventuell Windows 7 "doppelt" installiert, dann würde ich das so versuchen, wäre denke ich das Einfachste.


----------



## chbdiablo (10. März 2012)

Ich glaube du verstehst was falsch. Wenn die Windows-Installation von der CD startet, dann bootet der PC die CD ja - es passiert also genau das richtige.
Wenn du jetzt Windows installierst, dann ist nachher auf der Festplatte eine neue Installation von Windows und sonst überhaupt nichts mehr.


----------



## erkosh (10. März 2012)

OK, alles klar, danke.

Im Internet steht wie gesagt Boot-Menü usw. Deshalb dachte ich, dass es nicht so einfach geht mit CD einlegen und installieren, wenn Windows bereits installiert ist.

Hoffentlich klappt das, werde ich wahrscheinlich erst morgen machen, da es jetzt eín wenig spät schon ist , danke nochmal 

edit:
um nochmal eventuelle Missverständnisse zu vermeiden: Ich lege die CD nach dem Hochfahren des PCs ein. Ich melde mich mit meinem Passwort an und danach, also nachdem Windows schon gestartet ist.


----------



## quaaaaaak (10. März 2012)

Geht das echt nicht, dass du die CD einlegst, den pc neustartest und er dann von der cd bootet?


----------



## erkosh (10. März 2012)

Nein geht wirklich nicht, sonst würde ich nicht den Thread erstellen und mir die Action mit Bios usw geben.

edit:
Ich habe mich doch durchgerungen den ganzen Spass heute noch zu machen.

Für den Fall das jemand das gleiche Problem hat bzw. bekommt:
Es funktioniert genau so wie chbdiablo gesagt hat.
PC starten -> Windows wird gestartet -> Anmelden -> CD einlegen -> Windows installieren -> Formatieren usw wird automatisch ausgeführt.

Nochmals danke an chbdiablo. Das komische ist, dass ich erst nach einer Lösung gegoogelt hatte und auf anderen Foren keiner diese simple Lösung vorgeschlagen hatte -> pcgames.de > all


----------



## Herbboy (11. März 2012)

normalerweise MUSS es so gehen: im BIOS das CD/DVD-Laufwerk als erstes Laufwerk festlegen, CD/DVD rein, Save&Exit Bios Setup, der PC startet neu, es kommt nach einigen Sekunden so was wie "Taste drücken, um Setup zu starten" oder so. Dann drückst Du halt irgendeine Taste, und los geht's. Du kannst dann irgendwann auch den Ort für die Installation angeben und dabei auch neu paritionieren und formatieren.

In das Bootmenü mit F8 muss man definitiv nicht, und aus einem laufenden Windows heraus starten muss man schon mal gar nicht, denn wie soll man dann windows auf eine neue Platte installieren können? ^^



Oder hast Du vlt. nur eine Recovery-DVD oder so?


----------



## chbdiablo (11. März 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Oder hast Du vlt. nur eine Recovery-DVD oder so?



Wollte ich auch gerade vermuten, dass es eine Recovery Version von Windows ist, die für die "unerfahrenen" User ist und sich deshalb direkt von Windows aus starten lässt und man damit nicht booten muss.
Aber egal, Hauptsache dein Problem ist gelöst.


----------



## erkosh (11. März 2012)

Nein ist keine Recovery-CD. Das ist eine ganz normale Windows7 Studentenversion. Man gibt eine leere DVD an der FH ab und holt sie sich dann mit dem Key zusammen am nächste Tag ab.
Wie gesagt habe ich das "Problem" erst gegoogelt und mehrere Leute hatten das gleiche Problem, aber keiner hatte eine Lösung. 
Das war auch nicht das erste Mal, dass ich den PC neu aufsetzten musste. Deshalb fande ich das alles sehr merkwürdig, dass es nicht "normal" funktioniert hat mit dem Formatieren usw. Und je mehr ich gegoogelt habe, desto unsicherer und verwirrter wurde ich.

Aber wie ihr schon sagt, hauptsache hat es jetzt funktioniert


----------

